# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ][عظم الله اجوركمـ][

## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
بمناسبة وفاه الامام الكاظم
عظم الله اجوركمـ
لقيت صورة للامام الكاظمـ

شبيه بالامام الرضا عليهم السلام
وسويت عليها تصميمـ
تفضلوا التصميم

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
وعجل فرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر(عج)روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
الف سلام وتحيه لك سيدي ومولاي الامام موسى الكاظم عليه وعلى ابائه الصلاة والسلام
تسلم يدينك عزيزتي ريحانوو
ع التصميم الحلوو 
يعطيك العاافيه في ميزان اعمالك 
موفقه 
عظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر بوفاة الامام ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
وعجل فرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر(عج)روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
الف سلام وتحيه لك سيدي ومولاي الامام موسى الكاظم عليه وعلى ابائه الصلاة والسلام..


اختي روح الله يعطيج العافية ..تسلمي عالتصميم الرائع ..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*


*اقدم تعازيي ملؤها دموعي لمولاي وسيدي وإمام زماني*
*ابا صالح المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 
*والى جميعالمراجع العظام في مقدمتهم السيد علي الخمنائي*
*والى كافة العلماء الاعلام*
*كما اعزي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 

*بذكرى استشهاد راهب ال محمد*



**








*سلمت يمناااك* 
*وكتبه الله في ميزان اعمالك*



*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكورينـ على مروكمـ الرائع
نورتوا
..اجرنا واجركمـ..
عجل ياصاحب الزمان

----------

